# 'Blade Runner 2049' [2018]



## Bear Walken (May 17, 2012)

> *?Blade Runner? Scribe Hampton Fancher Returning For Ridley Scott-Directed Sequel*
> 
> BREAKING: Hampton Fancher is in talks to join director Ridley Scott in developing a new version of Blade Runner for Alcon Entertainment. Alcon is acknowledging the film is a sequel, and that it takes place some years after the first film concluded. Fancher cowrote the original Blade Runner, based on the Philip K. Dick novel Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep?
> 
> ...



Film's already off to great start with both Scott & Fancher on board.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

TOM HIDDLESTON needs to play the main replicant.

Syd Mead needs to return for set design.

Must be rated R.


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2012)

Expect PG 13 with Vanessa Hudgens as the main replicant.


----------



## dream (May 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Expect PG 13 with Vanessa Hudgens as the main replicant.



I wouldn't be surprised at a PG-13 rating.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

Scott directing.
Hampton writing.
Hiddleston as main replicant.
Mead doing set design.
El-P doing the soundtrack.

That would be so fucking sublime.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 17, 2012)

sequels that happen this far from their predecessors dont tend to work out


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2012)

Sure, why not.


----------



## illusion (May 17, 2012)

Just recently watched Blade Runner, was wondering what the big deal was. I have to say, maybe I waited too long, but I thought it was one of the slowest movies I've ever seen.


*Spoiler*: __ 



My friend was like, what about him being an replicant at the end, I told him I suspected that from the beginning. I even said out loud, he's probably a robot. In short, hated the movie, so a sequel seems like a bad idea IMO.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2012)

Deckard being a replicant is retarded, so I choose to believe otherwise.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Deckard being a replicant is retarded, so I choose to believe otherwise.



Scott insists that Deckard is a replicant all along, but Ford has contradicted Scott's statements by saying that it virtually defeats the purpose of the movie. I tend to agree with Ford.

Also, anyone that doesn't like 'Blade Runner' immediately falls into my _"Users that Tetra laughs at"_ list.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 17, 2012)

I don't care what the fuck Ridley says, everyone else on the damn production knows he's not a replicant. This movie better not canonize that.


----------



## illusion (May 17, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Scott insists that Deckard is a replicant all along, but Ford has contradicted Scott's statements by saying that it virtually defeats the purpose of the movie. I tend to agree with Ford.
> 
> Also, anyone that doesn't like 'Balde Runner' immediately falls into my _"Users that Tetra laughs at"_ list.



HAHA, my friends were the same way when I told them how I felt about Blade Runner, but Jesus it was sooooo slow! It was so bad that when I was watching that guy getting his eyes gauged out, I wished it was me.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 17, 2012)

illusion said:


> that guy getting his eyes gauged out, I wished it was me.



...Me too.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2012)

lol

It's funny, people always note that about Blade Runner, but it's pace never bothered me, as opposed to, say, 2001.


----------



## illusion (May 18, 2012)

Stunna said:


> lol
> 
> It's funny, people always note that about Blade Runner, but it's pace never bothered me, as opposed to, say, 2001.



Never seen 2001: A Space Odyssey. I like watching cult classics, so I might check it out, but if you like the pacing of Blade Runner and think 2001 is slow, Jesus! I'm really thinking twice about watching it.



> ...Me too.



LMAO!


----------



## Psychic (May 18, 2012)

The original was really good, so I expect the remake to do just as good, if not better.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

Blade Runner isn't slow paced at all though, I don't understand you people.


----------



## Parallax (May 18, 2012)

People hate visuals


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2012)

> but it's pace never bothered me, as opposed to, say, 2001.



Dude drop it, you're wrong about 2001. Come back to it when you're older.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 18, 2012)

Psychic said:


> The original was really good, so I expect the remake to do just as good, if not better.



I loved original movie and I'm sure the sequel will be dissapointing


----------



## illusion (May 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Blade Runner isn't slow paced at all though, I don't understand you people.



Whoa, what the hell you mean, YOU PEOPLE?

Seriously, I guess it's just me. I still can't believe I'm the only one in here who thought the movie moved at a snails pace, with little reward for my patience by the end.

I like visuals, probably more so then most, but that's not enough to make a great movie. It reminded me of those old black and white gum shoe movies, just placed in the future. Not a bad storyline, just didn't feel it was worthy of all the hype.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Dude drop it, you're wrong about 2001. Come back to it when you're older.


I'm not trying to argue, I was making a comparison. Me saying the movie is boring cannot be wrong, it's _entirely_ subjective. You can't win this one, get over it. :|


----------



## Angelus (May 18, 2012)

lol, another old movie franchise that Hollywood tries to milk dry? I'm shocked.

Also, Blade Runner already has a sequel and it's the PC game, which was awesome. Gotta replay it someday soon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mov3CuU81LM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2012)

So, what will this explore now. . .


----------



## Angelus (May 19, 2012)

^more rouge Replicants, more guns, more action, less... anything else


----------



## Samavarti (May 19, 2012)

I would have prefered a remake that sticked to the book, but oh well, this could turn out decent.


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Angelus said:


> ^more rouge Replicants, more guns, more action, less... anything else



More Replicants would be nice.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 19, 2012)

Ancient news. Gonna be shit. End of discussion.


----------



## Grape (May 19, 2012)

What's Blade Runner?


----------



## dream (May 19, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> What's Blade Runner?



A good movie.


----------



## TSC (May 19, 2012)

Funny how lately a lot of classic 80's sci-fi are getting sequels/remake/prequels etc now. Prometheus, Total Recall, and now Blade Runner. The latter two both were novels written by same author and Ridley Scott working on the two of em. 

I hope Syd Mead returns from this one. He's really old now so hopefully he doesn't die before movie starts production or finish.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2012)

They aren't going to make a sequel.  I'm pretty certain that idea has fallen apart.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 18, 2012)

I already own more 'Blade Runner' DVD/Blurays than I can handle, but I am most definitely picking this up on October 23rd. No question about it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2012)

WANT.**


----------



## Parallax (Aug 18, 2012)

Goddamit I already own multiple copies of the film

and I know imma get this one too

damn yous double dipping


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2012)

They should just make a live action version of the Cowboy Bebop film and call it Blade Runner 2.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I already own more 'Blade Runner' DVD/Blurays than I can handle, but I am most definitely picking this up on October 23rd. No question about it.


FUCK!  I feel like I just bought something too.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2015)

Source

Holy shit, what  bad idea.

Will this one have a rape scene as well?

Time will only tell.


----------



## Ae (Aug 8, 2015)

You're just now hearing about this? This have been talked about since in April.

Villeneuve+Gosling+Deakins = already better than the original


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2015)

Probably will outdo the original,  which was terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 10, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Probably will outdo the original,  which was terrible.



You truly do have the worst taste in film ever.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2015)

Nobody values your opinions Tetra.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 10, 2015)

Well it's a good thing I was stating a fact then.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 10, 2015)

I feel strongly that anyone who actually wants to see this doesn't understand the thematic content of the original on any level and all the people they announce to be working it is just trying sweeten the smell of bullshit of trying to continue from that original.

I guess it could be about another group of characters and another Blade Runner but what really makes that city block interesting are the people crafted for it and trying to continue with the characters from the original in a story that is so much about the unknowable surrounding mortality and to continue that story misses that entirely.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

I really don't want this to happen.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2016)

release date: January 12, 2018


----------



## zoro (Feb 18, 2016)

Cool

I saw the original for the first time a few month ago and I dare say it's gonna be one of my favourite films after a couple of rewatches. Roy Batty is one of the best, most charismatic "antagonists" I've seen in fiction

I'm curious about the sequel


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Feb 18, 2016)

Stunna said:


> release date: January 12, 2018



They just can't leave it alone can they? Well if it does happen(which I hope not) the least they can do is try to get Vangelis back to make the score. The movie would not have been half as good as it is without them so they could at least let them come back for that so we can have some good new music to listen to or at least fitting music instead of some boring generic soundtrack that lacks any of the atmosphere of the original(some of  it).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 18, 2016)

Stunna said:


> release date: January 12, 2018



Damn, wish they let this die.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2016)

Lily James as a replicant would win me over.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 18, 2016)

This seems way more promising than something like the Ghostbusters reboot.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2016)

As unnecessary as this movie is, I can't help but look forward to it at least a little bit. Villeneuve directing and Deakins working on cinematography?

Also, Hampton Fancher co-wrote the original... and his only other credits are The Minus Man and The Mighty Quinn. Well... I like the latter movie.


----------



## Slayz (Feb 21, 2016)

Villeneuve impresses the shit out of me with every film he releases.

Sicario blew my goddamn mind away.

With Deakins in the cinematographer's chair, you know that even if it sucks, it will be a beautiful piece of shit.

Having this guy as one of the leads also helps



Miau.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2016)

Robin Wright is on board


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2016)

Don't care Stunna.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 31, 2016)

Hollywood, man.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Don't care Stunna.


Good thing I didn't personally address you.


----------



## Ae (Apr 6, 2016)

Already doing better than Rocky



> It’s official: Following Dave Bautista’s cryptic teasing his involvement in the Blade Runner sequel, it was announced Monday that the Guardians of the Galaxy star will join Robin Wright, Ryan Gosling, and Harrison Ford in an “important supporting role” in the upcoming Denis Villeneuve-directed film.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2016)

"already doing better than Rocky"?

what's that supposed to mean? what a random ass thing to say


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> *"already doing better than Rocky"?*
> 
> what's that supposed to mean? what a random ass thing to say



it's the kind of thing that if i were a less sane person i woulda spent all night tryna figure out the meaning of...


----------



## Ae (Apr 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> "already doing better than Rocky"?
> what's that supposed to mean? what a random ass thing to say



I mean as someone from wrestling, he's already in more good movies than The Rock


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2016)

**


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 30, 2016)

I hope they don't screw this up


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2016)

Carla Juri joins the cast


----------



## wibisana (Jun 19, 2016)

umm, I just watch it recently w/o knowing Deckard is replicant or not 
the i read review/conspiracy and ridley confirmation

I dont think it change anything 
i mean human or replicant it change nothing for deckard. 
why would it change anything anyway? because he was killing his own? is it bad to kill their own? nope, human kill another human since 200.000 yrs ago


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2016)

it matters because if Deckard is a replicant, then the movie loses its message about how similar man and machine really are. A lot of the movie's drama loses its impact: how the movie shows Deckard, a human, acting almost machine-like in his disillusionment and loss (and attempt to regain) empathy--a human trait. A replicant trying to save a replicant doesn't mean much. A human trying to save a replicant? A replicant saving a human? _That _means something.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 20, 2016)

but u can argue the same with Deckard being a replicant
isn't it make human and replicant identical? if replicant have human memory?

I dont really get it I mean it is kinda the same with irobot or Automata

the thing I learn from those film is what deserve to live.
is robot have right to live if he developed/designed with consciousness?
or a clone is deserved to live despite having high intelligence and consciousness


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2016)

wibisana said:


> but u can argue the same with Deckard being a replicant


no, you can't


----------



## Ae (Aug 18, 2016)

This is gonna be the best movie of 2018, I'm calling it.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## zoro (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm excited and at the same time not at all. I first saw the original last year and I'd already forgotten about the unicorn dream by the end so the implication of the origamy went completely over my head at the time. I'm obviously not a big fan of Deckard being a Replicant but I'm curious to see what they'll do with it in the sequel. And who will be the antagonist. In any case he can't be better than Roy


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Swarmy (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm ready


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 6, 2016)

I am honestly in*trigge*d by this, maybe wont be anymore when the videos and pictures of this come out but as of this moment I am a bit excited.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2016)

Just saw _Hands of Stone. _So pleased that the beautiful Ana de Armas is gonna be in this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2016)

First footage released


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 19, 2016)

YT


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Mariko (Dec 19, 2016)

Stunna said:


> First footage released



 

Will Rick be killed by his son?


----------



## Ae (Dec 19, 2016)

If Rodger Deakins doesn't get an Oscar for this I'm gonna cut a bitch


----------



## Yak (Dec 19, 2016)

I only watched the first Blade Runner yesterday again on whim and today I hear of this for the first time (yeah I don't really follow movie news at all >_> ). The trailer certainly has that dystopian look but whether it will be a great movie like the first remains to be seen. I am sceptical but I would love this to succeed and become another amazing sci-fi movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 19, 2016)

This will be the Mad Max Fury road of 2017

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope that Ford won't be overbearing as he was in TFA.
It would be nice if the trailer had covered his whole presence in this movie. I have nothing against the actor, but recurring characters, specially after a long time skip, can become shackles for a story.


----------



## zoro (Dec 20, 2016)

Doesn't look half-bad 

I've only seen a couple Villeneuve movies but he's a good director. I expect a solid movie if not a great one


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 21, 2016)

That was a good teaser.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2016)

There she is.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

Not quite related to the film, but apparently director Denis Villeneuve is being eyed to direct a Dune reboot now.

_*THANKS, BLADE RUNNER.*_


----------



## escamoh (Dec 23, 2016)

Ae said:


> If Rodger Deakins doesn't get an Oscar for this I'm gonna cut a bitch


 I didn't know Deakins was cinematographer...now I'm excited to see this


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 23, 2016)

Rey said:


> Not quite related to the film, but apparently director Denis Villeneuve is being eyed to direct a Dune reboot now.
> 
> _*THANKS, BLADE RUNNER.*_



I can't sense if you're happy or upset about this 

Dune is the only movie I never finished


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2016)

escamoh said:


> I didn't know Deakins was cinematographer






Swarmy said:


> Dune is the only movie I never finished


That's 'cause it's dry as dirt.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2017)

> *Blade Runner 2049 CinemaCon Footage Features Jared Leto*
> 
> Sony Pictures debuted some new footage of _Blade Runner 2049_ Wednesday night, in a CinemaCon event attended by star Ryan Gosling.
> 
> ...




Wished I could be surprised about the nature Leto's scene or the type of character he chose to play but, nope. =P


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2017)

> *New Blade Runner 2049 Behind-The-Scenes Footage Shown At CinemaCon*
> 
> Earlier this afternoon at the Warner Bros. presentation at CinemaCon, new behind-the-scenes footage from _Blade Runner 2049_ was shown. Our own Brandon David among the attendees who watched it, and now he has written up a detailed description.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 26, 2017)

A new trailer will come out with the Alien: Covenant movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (May 4, 2017)

jared leto aiming for a comeback after damaged comics ruined him


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>


Wait... BR has a giant human head... Prometheus has a giant human head... Guys Blade Runner takes place in the Alien universe

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 8, 2017)




----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2017)

I'm gonne get that Itachi coat so I no longer have to wear my pretentious hipster scarf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (May 9, 2017)

I like the feel of the trailer. The music sounds great. Wasn't aware Leto was in it but he looks great, very happy about this. A little more action packed than I expected but I'm sure it'll follow the philosophical route too.

Definitely will go and see it.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## wibisana (May 10, 2017)

Definitely gonna watch

Tho maybe not in theater cuz i am married man 
My daugther need milk lol


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 23, 2017)

This is the movie I am most eagerly waiting for this year after Planet of the apes.

However I have heard some rumors:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Remember how the thing bout Decker possibly being a replicant? well Riddley always kept insisting he was in later interviews and some folks say that he passed it into this movie. Man I personally it doesnt, it would take away the cool ambiguous interpretation of the original.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2017)

> Tensions are high in our exclusive new look at Denis Villeneuve’s _Blade Runner 2049_. Guns are drawn, hands are out in defence and/or anticipation of a scuffle, and we’re pretty sure Ryan Gosling’s Officer K is worried about ruining another bespoke overcoat. But, as co-star Ana de Armas (playing K’s lover, Joi) tells _Empire_ in our brand new issue, there was nothing but love between Gosling and Harrison Ford on-set of the highly-anticipated sequel.
> 
> *“They were always picking on each other! Harrison would park his trailer in front of Ryan’s. The next day Ryan would decorate his trailer with pot plants.”* It certainly sounds a lot more timid than co-star Jared Leto’s antics on the set of a certain DC vehicle…
> 
> ...


Denis Villeneuve


----------



## Atlas (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 13, 2017)

> *Ryan Gosling still wonders if Blade Runner 2049 might just be an elaborate episode of Punk’d*
> 
> If there’s one thing that we _do_ know definitively about _Blade Runner 2049 _— the top secret sequel to Ridley Scott’s 1982 sci-fi classic — it’s that the filmmakers seriously sweat the small stuff. *“Here’s a perfect example of working on this film,”* says star Ryan Gosling of the scene pictured below. *“In the script, my character walks up to a guy sitting at a desk, and we have a very small exchange. It’s probably a quarter of a page of the screenplay. I show up at set that day and that is what they built.”* He laughs. *“I said to [director Denis Villeneuve], ‘You built all this for just one scene? It takes up an entire stage!’ And he said, ‘Yes, well, the scene is in the movie, right?’ It didn’t matter if it was a quarter of a page or an important set piece — everything was treated with the same level of detail and importance.”*
> 
> ...


Blade Runner 2049


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Stringer (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm sure this gon' be fun but whoever is cutting the trailers needs to up his game a bit

only the first teaser trailer managed to get me pumped up


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## dream (Jul 29, 2017)

I wasn't too hyped for the movie in the beginning but these trailers have won me over.  At the very least we are in for a gorgeous movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 10, 2017)

Is this gonna be 2 hours of CGI, or are they doing something different? That's what worries me the most about this film.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Detective (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2017)

The anime short directed by same guy that did Cowboy Bebop is out.


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2017)

Also, Holy Shit

First Blade Runner 2049 reviews are starting to leak

Villeneuve DA MVP

Deakins FTW

CANADA OP


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2017)

@Rukia 

RUKIA WE DID IT AGAIN, DUDE

WE TOLD THEM ALL

WE TOLD THEM ALL TO JUST BELIEVE

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 27, 2017)

Villeneuve is one the best directors working at this time. Can't wait for this


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 30, 2017)

Villeneuve has to be the best all around filmmaker working today.

Dude is on a major run: 'Arrival', 'Sicario', 'Enemy', 'Prisoners' etc, etc.

And now, potentially a timeless, sci-fi classic, in 'Blade Runner 2049.'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 30, 2017)

word is it's pretty damn high quality...

but i take reviewers words with a grain of salt regarding certain types of film.


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Villeneuve has to be the best all around filmmaker working today.
> 
> Dude is on a major run: 'Arrival', 'Sicario', 'Enemy', 'Prisoners' etc, etc.
> 
> And now, potentially a timeless, sci-fi classic, in 'Blade Runner 2049.'



Imagine his Dune?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 30, 2017)

I bet he has a very large Dune.


----------



## Detective (Sep 30, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> I bet he has a very large Dune.



The most tremendous and largest Dune ever!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 30, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> Villeneuve


I thought this is F1 race driver name


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

So do you guys think that Gosling is a replicant?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia
> 
> RUKIA WE DID IT AGAIN, DUDE
> 
> ...


It was a smart move to not have Ridley Scott direct.

That was the main source of my confidence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kluang (Oct 5, 2017)

Great movie.

2d girl is best girl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2017)

kluang said:


> Great movie.
> 
> *2d girl is best girl*



She is the best casting. Such a beauty.

I think it's greater than the original.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 5, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So do you guys think that Gosling is a replicant?


yeah; it's not a secret...he's intro'd as such.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 5, 2017)

Heard the Double Toasted review is pretty damn spoilery. Best to skip to the end for the wrap up.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2017)

If you enjoy seeing tears trickle down a girl's cheek like I do, you will absolutely love this film.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

Really unique sex scene they pulled off!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)

I loved it. 

I finished wanting to see more.

...



Hungry.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

kluang said:


> Great movie.
> 
> 2d girl is best girl





Yasha said:


> She is the best casting. Such a beauty.
> 
> I think it's greater than the original.


Imma go with Mackenzie Davis.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Really unique sex scene they pulled off!



Any nude scene?


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2017)

kluang said:


> Great movie.
> 
> 2d girl is best girl


Ana de Armas 

uhhhhh Cuban goddess


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Any nude scene?


A couple.  Maybe even three?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> A couple.  Maybe even three?



Ana or the proxy girl?


----------



## Roman (Oct 6, 2017)

Seeing this tmo


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2017)

Gotta love the Blade Runner 2049 casting

Ana de Armas - perfectly convincing. If I had a virtual gf like her, I wouldn't be interested in real women too.

Ryan Gosling - Lazy acting as usual, but fit for the role

Jared Leto - limited appearance yet makes you hold your breath with his screen presence

Mackenzie Davis - equally limited appearance but so likable. Look forward to her performance in the next movie

Even side characters like the black guy who tries to sell K a horse, the farmer who got retired and the skinny bald guy who talks about the blackout are more memorable than the leads in many films.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Ana or the proxy girl?


Ana, Rachel clone, and maybe the proxy?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

I didn't care for Jared Leto.  But he was unnerving.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

The directors cut will be better.  One thing this movie tried to do is dumb things down for the audience.  Every time the Detective made a discovery we were shown flashbacks of what that discovery meant.  And this was clearly done to help the audience.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The directors cut will be better.  One thing this movie tried to do is dumb things down for the audience.  Every time the Detective made a discovery we were shown flashbacks of what that discovery meant.  And this was clearly done to help the audience.


more and more movies now are exposition heavy due to the Chinese market...

apparently, movie goers there are incapable of figuring shit out for themselves.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 6, 2017)

I liked the movie feels like there should be a sequel though


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I liked the movie feels like there should be a sequel though


Make it about MacKenzie Davis.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 6, 2017)

Also this concept of something being made by humans therefore its not human is silly. 

They arent robots. They are inteligent life forms with there own minds


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Ana, Rachel clone, and maybe the proxy?



Perhaps I will see it again in Japan. Stupid nudity censorship in my country.

That twist at the end is brutal. Almost like twisting a knife in


*Spoiler*: __ 



K’s heart.

His character development is well done. As he slowly grows to believe he was created by birth and therefore special, he is drawing a line between human and replicant, which is the exact opposite of the ideology the replicants will be fighting for in the next sequel. Same goes for the the other replicants as everyone expects to be that special child, which makes them a bit of a hypocrite to tear down the wall between human and replicant. But it's also fair to fight for equality as humans treat them as slaves and/or outsiders.

K was so sure he was the chosen one when that privilege was brutally deprived from him. That scene when the woman mockingly told him the truth and the ending scene with K looking longingly at Harrison Fords with his eyes filled with mixed emotions and dreams of what could have been and what he sacrificed for, shattered, was a bit hard to watch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 6, 2017)

Fucking told you guys this will be 2017s Fury Road of unsuspecting greatness.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2017)

Anyone else loves that Akatsuki-ish coat K wore in the opening scene?


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 6, 2017)

Great film!  I should rewatch the original one though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

Apparently Blade Runner is going to post a disappointing number at the box office this weekend.  That's too bad..

I did notice I went to like the first show Thursday night and there were a lot of empty seats.


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 7, 2017)

Saw it.

Was good. Way better than the Alien prequels.

Poor Harrison Ford though. He looked like he'd rather be at home sipping whiskey and listening to Elvis, but they keep drafting him to re-appear in all his classic roles before he dies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 7, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Also this concept of something being made by humans therefore its not human is silly.
> 
> They arent robots. They are inteligent life forms with there own minds


not really far fetched since we don't even treat _other_ humans as human _now_...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

They need to get on VI technology.  And they need to get that syncing function up and running.  That would be a lucrative business.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2017)

*Film:* Blade Runner 2049
*Rating: *★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments: *Replicate the emotions I felt during this film, over and over again. God damn. While no film is truly perfect(as Rukia mentioned there were a few points related to the script that could have been addressed), from a sheer overall scale, this film is the best of 2017(I really want to see how it's possible for someone else to top this one in the remaining weeks of the year) and will be one of the all-time cyberpunk detective stories. 

I know it was emotional to see the interaction between the two characters as the final shot of the film, but if they had done that one a minute or two earlier, and instead finished the film with a shot of K in the snow, Holy shit, it would have been too much feels. Especially if the screen panned up Cowboy Bebop style.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2017)

And God damn, that OST combination with the visuals by Deakins.

Give that fucking man and Villeneuve all the awards now.

Dune will be next level tier fucking amazing, if this is a taste of the futuristic style we get on a film based on Earth. Imagine an off-world space rebellion-type setting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2017)

Villeneuve and Deakins are divine.  Masterclass at what they do.

And yeah, best film of 2017 so far.

But what they did with that ai waifu, fuck this shit.  Fuck it to hell and back.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2017)

Dream said:


> Villeneuve and Deakins are divine.  Masterclass at what they do.
> 
> And yeah, best film of 2017 so far.
> 
> But what they did with that ai waifu, fuck this shit.  Fuck it to hell and back.



She will be back


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2017)

Yasha said:


> She will be back




*Spoiler*: __ 




That isn't even what pisses me off.  It's the realization that everything she is saying is more or less pre-programmed.  She isn't really her own person...just a shitty copy.  Even that fucking cheating bitch of an AI from Her was better.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2017)

Dream said:


> But what they did with that ai waifu, fuck this shit.  Fuck it to hell and back.



I was waiting to see if this would have triggered you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2017)

> 2017
> Blade Runner 2049
> Preet still being triggered by female AI characters

Imma call you Joe-Preet from now on

You probably enjoyed what happened to Luv at the end, as you were probably visually syncing her image with Ava from Ex Machina and the AI from Her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2017)

Detective said:


> I was waiting to see if this would have triggered you



These motherfuckers were hitting all the right spots but then they just had to stab me in the fucking heart.  FUCK THEM.  Her.  Ex Shitina.  And now this.  When am I going to get a truly good film with quality AI romance?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2017)

Dream said:


> These motherfuckers were hitting all the right spots but then they just had to stab me in the fucking heart.  FUCK THEM.  Her.  Ex Shitina.  And now this.  When am I going to get a truly good film with quality AI romance?





ITT Preet doesn't like real girls

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2017)

Detective said:


> You probably enjoyed what happened to Luv at the end, as you were probably visually syncing her image with the Ava from Ex Machina and the AI from Her



Luv was amazing.  Had no problems with her.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2017)

Replicant women in the two movies are almost always stunning.  Goddamn.  I haven't seen an obese Replicant woman yet.  I say let Wallace implement his plan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2017)

Dream said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are going to reveal she has a ghost in the shell. Mark my word.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Replicant women in the two movies are almost always stunning.  Goddamn.  I haven't seen an obese Replicant woman yet.  I say let Wallace implement his plan.



As a fellow engineer, surely you understand the concept of lean (pun intended)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2017)

You either die a Villeneuve, or live long enough to see yourself become a Nolan.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yasha (Oct 8, 2017)

Are you suggesting Nolan was ever as good as the former?


----------



## kluang (Oct 8, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Are you suggesting Nolan was ever as good as the former?


He was


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 9, 2017)

I just got back from seeing it in Dolby Cinema.

I'm struggling to string together my thoughts in a coherent manner, because of how absolutely blown away I was by this film.

I had to sit through the credits, and a few minutes after the lights came back up, to really try and process what I just experienced.

In my humble opinion, I think you can make an argument for this film being the single greatest cinematic achievement of the last 40-years. The legacy that this film not only had to uphold--but also had to respect--seemed absolutely improbable when you take into consideration how seminal of a film 'Blade Runner' is. It's single-handedly inspired so many artists from so many different mediums with both its visuals and music. Syd Mead is still riffed on by virtually every single modern sci-fi concept artist that attempts to illustrate their version of a post-modern cyberpunk future.

And that, to me, is where I feel this film has its biggest strength. It completely redefines the visual language of modern sci-fi design. Just as the original inspired so many different artists, this film is going to do the complete same. While you can tell that '2049' takes place in a familiar world, both the combinations of the art department and Roger Deakins' cinematography, not only help it establish its own aesthetic, but also allow it to feel so singularly different from every other modern futuristic sci-fi film we've seen over the last ten to fifteen years.

And, from a narrative standpoint, Denis Villeneuve, just showed JJ Abrams (Star Wars), the people at Paramount (Terminator Genysis), even Ridley Scott himself (Prometheus/Alien Covenant), how to take something that is world renowned and loved by virtually all fans of the cinematic medium, and not only respect its legacy, but somehow exceeds it in many different ways, all thanks to not being afraid to take risks.

This is a film I will see at least two, maybe three more times, if I can, before it's released on home media.

This will obviously be a day one buy. And I really, *REALLY* hope, that Warner Bros will give this film the Dolby Vision treatment for its UHD release. This thing was an absolute visual marvel to behold. This is what sci-fi filmmaking is all about. This is what still gives me hope for the genre moving forward.

Unbelievable!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 9, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> I just got back from seeing it in Dolby Cinema.
> 
> I'm struggling to string together my thoughts in a coherent manner, because of how absolutely blown away I was by this film.
> 
> I had to sit through the credits, and a few minutes after the lights came back up, to really try and process what I just experienced.



I'm just feeling real bad for the poor son of a bitch who had to mop up the puddle of jizz you left behind...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> I'm just feeling real bad for the poor son of a bitch who had to mop up the puddle of jizz you left behind...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> I just got back from seeing it in Dolby Cinema.
> 
> I'm struggling to string together my thoughts in a coherent manner, because of how absolutely blown away I was by this film.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychic (Oct 9, 2017)

After all the great reviews and having been a fan of the original Bladerunner, I went to see it today. It was alright, not great, not shocking, definitely no where near as awesome as the original. I didn't laugh, I didn't cry, I wasn't even shocked. I literally cried more watching the My Little Pony movie. You cannot duplicate the shock value of the original where we found Rachel to be a replicant, that was tear jerking. Here, I'm left wondering, where are all the asian influences from the first movie? How did Joe get those memories in the first place?


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 9, 2017)

Psychic said:


> Here, I'm left wondering, where are all the asian influences from the first movie?



All over the place?

Languages I picked up were Russian, Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Hindi (?), Arabic, and some presumably African language I don't recognize.

While in the 80's people were the most focused on how Japan and to a lesser extent the Four Tigers were going to take over the world, people today are more aware that globalization goes beyond merely East Asia. So the future LA features some element from I'd say almost every continent, but with the East Asian cityscape still the dominant aesthetic. A lot of the neon dystopia atmosphere in the original was no doubt inspired by Tokyo and Hong Kong.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 9, 2017)

> I wasn't even shocked. I literally cried more watching the My Little Pony movie.



Hahahahahahaha, you're one of _those_ people.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2017)

Psychic said:


> After all the great reviews and having been a fan of the original Bladerunner, I went to see it today. It was alright, not great, not shocking, definitely no where near as awesome as the original. I didn't laugh, I didn't cry, I wasn't even shocked. I literally cried more watching the My Little Pony movie. You cannot duplicate the shock value of the original where we found Rachel to be a replicant, that was tear jerking. Here, I'm left wondering, where are all the asian influences from the first movie? How did Joe get those memories in the first place?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## kluang (Oct 9, 2017)

> wasn't even shocked. I literally cried more watching the My Little Pony movie.



Did Discord man up and proposed to Fluttershy?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2017)

Just saw the movie.
Honestly I dont know what to think of it, I just feel like it was all pointless.

It had good production, good cast, good effects, good music "Altought we had no vangelis and that makes me sad" but I found the story to be wanting you know. I dont know if it is because the guy that wrote it also happened to be the one that wrote the Green Lantern and Alien covenant flicks which are not good at all.

Cinematography was alright but nothing mind blowing really.

@TetraVaal  btw you sound like a shill, altought I am glad that you enjoyed it. Altought it was complete pointless and lacked balls. Literally if I hadnt seen this it's not like I would have missed a thing.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2017)

Pointless is the last thing I would call Blade Runner 2049. Not only did it manage to capture and expand on the tone and mood of the original, but the themes as well (the line between humans and replicants is blurred further, the message about environmental and nuclear pollution is loud and clear, is "slavery" of androids an acceptable form of slavery, what constitutes free will and consciousness)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Pointless is the last thing I would call Blade Runner 2049. Not only did it manage to capture and expand on the tone and mood of the original, but the themes as well (the line between humans and replicants is blurred further, the message about environmental and nuclear pollution is loud and clear, is "slavery" of androids an acceptable form of slavery, what constitutes free will and consciousness)


It was pointless and everyone out there is saying the same. If it held meaning to you - like I said - then good for you. It made K's whole journey pointless, being a ultimate cuck and a puppet. The cinematography didnt "capture" the tone of the original, there blue tones where not there.

"The message of pullution" was there even a message of it on the original film?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2017)

Everyone in your clique, you mean? Last I checked, it has been getting overwhelmingly positive reviews.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 11, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Everyone in your clique, you mean? Last I checked, it has been getting overwhelmingly positive reviews.


Sure thing, just like any POP movie these days. Also why do you think it's bombing?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 11, 2017)

We shall see a month from now whether it's "bombing" as you said.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 12, 2017)

Awesome movie but felt a bit unfinished, haven't checked if there'll be a sequel but the ending was really sudden and anticlimatic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2017)

Should have ended with


*Spoiler*: __ 



that K's death scene


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Should have ended with
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Did you agree with the order of the last scenes that I had suggested, and how to finish it off with the pan-up of the camera Cowboy Bebop style?

It would have been too much feels.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> Did you agree with the order of the last scenes that I had suggested, and how to finish it off with the pan-up of the camera Cowboy Bebop style?
> 
> It would have been too much feels.



Haven't seen Cowboy Bebop, but I prefer they leave out the reunion scene or put it in the post-credits and end with Ryan in the snow.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2017)

Yasha said:


> We shall see a month from now whether it's "bombing" as you said.


With the current word of mouth, I dont think it will change.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> With the current word of mouth, I dont think it will change.



Too bad then, cuz it's one of the greatest sci-fi films ever made imo and I really look forward to its sequel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Oct 13, 2017)

possibly the most enjoyable scifi i've ever watched, was a lot more psychological that i expected and the acting/story/cinematography were all gr8

some scenes felt a little drawn out and could've used some editing but that's literally my only criticism 

gosling's really been nailing it lately

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 13, 2017)

Yasha said:


> I really look forward to its sequel.


At this rate I doubt that's ever gonna happen. It needs 150 Mil to at least break even plus marketing. And why is it exactly one of the greatest sci-fi films according to you?

I think you need to watch more movies.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2017)

Real gold will shine in the end. No worry.



> I think you need to watch more movies.



lol, you obviously don't know anything about me nor visit this part of the forum often.


*Interesting Blade Runner 2049's Easter Eggs:
*


> Every time K comes out of a stressful situation, he has to perform a "Post-Trauma Baseline Test." Presumably, this is something every replicant (or at least every replicant/blade runner) has to endure to make sure he's still operating at prime robotic capacity without any of those pesky human emotions sneaking into his hard drive. The baseline test is a mashup of poetry and cacophony, with K repeating words like "cell" and "interlinked" in response to various prompts.
> 
> It all seems like nonsense, but the movie left a subtle Easter egg to help fans decode just what the heck was going on there—sort of. As it turns out, all those lines were pulled from Vladimir Nabakov's novel Pale Fire. Specifically, this refrain: "Cells interlinked within cells interlinked/Within one stem. And dreadfully distinct/Against the dark, a tall white fountain played."
> 
> As for what that all means, it's still anyone's guess, but Nabakov's Pale Fire also happened to be the book Joi picked up in K's apartment. Either the script department left their copy lying around, or K's been boning up on what the Wallace Corp. has been filling his head with all these years.





> In 2012, fans scouring the Prometheus DVD came across a telling Easter egg—a letter dictated by Peter Weyland (Guy Pearce) of the Alien universe that supposedly references Eldon Tyrell (Joe Turkel) of the Blade Runner universe. In Prometheus, Weyland owns the company that produces androids; in Blade Runner, Tyrell owns the company that produces replicants. The letter never mentions Tyrell by name, but in it, Weyland calls the man in question his "mentor" and says that he's "like a God on top of a pyramid overlooking a city of angels." It goes on to say that this guy's robotics project "literally blew up in the old man's face."
> 
> Of course, in Blade Runner, the Tyrell Corporation was housed in a pyramid-shaped building in Los Angeles (a "city of angels") and Tyrell's rogue replicant, Roy Batty (Rutger Hauer), crushed his skull. So while Weyland may need to tone down his use of the word "literally," the references are all there.
> 
> ...





> The Los Angeles of the first Blade Runner is awash in the neon glow of corporate advertisement, ads playing hundreds of feet high on the sides of skyscrapers (how else would you corner that elusive flying car demographic?). But one of the most prominent ads in the first film is a display for Coca-Cola. Ridley Scott explained that the reason he used the Coke advertisement (along with Atari, Pan Am, and RCA, to name a few) was that "even in a dystopian world, Coca-Cola is everlasting."
> 
> Well, fast forward 30 even dystopian-er years, and apparently Coca-Cola really is everlasting. Even in a world where the only tree is dead and one guy's farming grubs to survive, Coca-Cola is still pumping out sky-high treatises to "Enjoy Coca-Cola." Considering the ad only made it into a few frames of this movie, we're calling that a definite nod to the original. By the same token, 2049 also had quick Atari and Pan Am advertisements, if you caught them. Unfortunately, Pan Am went defunct in 1991 and Atari was acquired by Hasbro in 1998, so they're definitely not around in 2049. At least they get to live on through the power of imagination! Right? Maybe?





> To put the replicant timelines into quick perspective, in the original film, Harrison Ford's Deckard was hunting Nexus-6 models. In 2049, Dave Bautista's character is a Nexus-8, and Ryan Gosling's K is a Nexus-9. And, obviously, the androids evolve with each new model number. Nexus 6s had a four-year lifespan. Nexus-8s, like Bautista's Sapper Morton, can live much longer, and can apparently visibly age.
> 
> K's model, the Nexus-9s, are similar to the 8s, but are apparently much, much more subservient. In the "2036: Nexus Dawn" short, Jared Leto's Niander Wallace introduces the first Nexus-9, who's happy enough to stick a glass shard in his own jugular at a word from Wallace. They're pretty foolproof, is what we're saying.
> 
> ...





> While K and Joi are out tracking down Deckard, they stop at a shop owned by a guy named Doc Badger to get K's toy horse analyzed. Badger realizes it's made of real wood and starts offering trades to get his hands on what's obviously a ridiculously rare commodity in the Blade Runner world. But K ain't parting with his horsey, even when Badger sweetens the deal with an offer of a "real horse or goat." Mighty tempting, you might say. Mighty tempting indeed.
> 
> Well, hold your sarcasm, because that line was actually a callback to the original novel on which Blade Runner was based, Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep. In it, Deckard is always looking for animals. For example, one line reads:
> 
> ...





> According to a Reddit user, there's more to those animals in Deckard's apartment than meets the eye. We kept our eyes peeled for background clues, but couldn't make head or tail of what the animals were supposed to signify. Well, if this theory is true, the animals are an elaborate acronym that spells out Rachael's name. Don't hold us to this, but supposedly, the carved animals are a rhinoceros, antelope, cat, horse, elephant, and lion.
> 
> Take the first letter of each animal, and you get R-A-C-H-E-L. Of course, that's still missing the second "A" in Rachael's name, but hey—maybe there was a secret aardvark hiding in that room somewhere.





> Blade Runner and unicorns go hand in hand, so no doubt plenty of fans were scanning 2049 for a nod to Deckard's unicorn-filled dreams of the original film. Unfortunately, Gaff origami'd a sheep and K's wooden pony was just a run-of-the-mill horse, albeit an absurdly valuable one. Or was it? If you look closely, there's a slightly lighter section on the horse's forehead, suggesting something was broken off at some point. A horn, perhaps? Are we stretching? Well, consider it this way:
> 
> K's memories of the horse came from Dr. Ana Stelline, who had the horse as a child. She's Deckard's daughter, who obviously has a thing for wooden animals, considering how many there are in his Vegas suite. So it stands to reason that Deckard gave Ana the horse and carved her birth date into it. Is it a stretch to think that the toy Deckard gave his only daughter might have been a unicorn? We don't think so.



I always love this kind of Easter eggs, because they show how much attention to details and heart went into the creation of the movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2017)

Yasha said:


> lol, you obviously don't know anything about me nor visit this part of the forum often.


I dont have to in order to tell already. Specially if you got so impressed by this movie.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 14, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> It was pointless and everyone out there is saying the same. If it held meaning to you - like I said - then good for you. It made K's whole journey pointless, being a ultimate cuck and a puppet. The cinematography didnt "capture" the tone of the original, there blue tones where not there.
> 
> "The message of pullution" was there even a message of it on the original film?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2017)

Love the fucking music!




Psychic said:


> After all the great reviews and having been a fan of the original Bladerunner, I went to see it today. It was alright, not great, not shocking, definitely no where near as awesome as the original. I didn't laugh, I didn't cry, I wasn't even shocked. I literally cried more watching th My Little Pony movie. You cannot duplicate the shock value of the original where we found Rachel to be a replicant, that was tear jerking. Here, I'm left wondering, where are all the asian influences from the first movie? How did Joe get those memories in the first place?



I think I wanted to cry at one point in the film. Forgot which. Not his death scene though.
I laughed at Joi glitching out and the sex scene start....
Laughed at Luv hitting on K, other shit.
A replicant seeking companionship in an AI, I think a lot of dudes even now would go that route. Amusing relationship.

I like Ryan too much so this film was easy to watch. Love scifi even more, love the costume choices for this film. Wish we got to see more of the population though, those were my favorite scenes. Lots of K in isolation, big spaces. He is so lonely lol. 

I went into this movie hyped as fuck, and it met and exceeded all my expectations.
I love this director, as a cinefile his films are quality to me.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2017)

RemChu said:


> I think I wanted to cry at one point in the film. Forgot which. Not his death scene though.



When Freysa told K it was a girl?



> Laughed at Luv hitting on K, other shit.



I am surprised some people didn't realize that Luv has feelings for K. That's why she didn't kill him but only destroyed his emanator.



> A replicant seeking companionship in an AI, I think a lot of dudes even now would go that route. Amusing relationship.



Come with the ability to switch it off anytime I want? You can bet if this technology ever becomes a reality, _most_ dudes will go that route.


----------



## Magic (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh, no but, I thought he was the hero. I got fooled for once in a movie and I felt really sorry for him. Everything he knows is a lie, his memories, his waifu. All a copy really. When he stands in front of the giant Joi hologram she calls him "Oh you look like a good Joe" so even her love for him is probably due to programming. By default she is going to "love" him.

But it was a moment in the film everything was quiet in the theater, and i think he was crying. 
He "died" for something real though, a new chapter.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2017)

They purposely left it open for interpretation, so I prefer to believe what Joi "felt" for K was real, because it makes it easier for me to process it emotionally.

Joi is a product of Wallace Corporation after all. If the replicants can feel genuine love, why not the virtual AI?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 14, 2017)

*Box Office: 'Blade Runner 2049' Is Sinking Like 'Batman V Superman'*



> _Blade Runner 2049 _earned an additional $2.2 million on Thursday, bringing its week-long domestic total to $45.48m. Heading into last weekend, that’s where many folks hoped/presumed it would land on its opening Fri-Sun debut. Yes, the numbers were low for the  $155m+ Alcon Entertainment and Columbia production, which is distributed in North America by Warner Bros./Time Warner Inc. and overseas via Sony. But more troubling is that heading into its second weekend, it has been playing on a day-to-day basis not like _Gone Girl _or _The Martian _but rather like, well, _Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice_. No, I don’t necessarily think we’re looking at an 81% Friday-to-Friday drop or a 69% second-weekend fall, but the patterns are not encouraging.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2017)

@Suigetsu

This article explains why the film is not meeting expectation in the box office, and none of those reasons involves it being a bad film as you seem to suggest. In fact, quite the opposite.



And this is a good point many people neglected to factor in



> The less obvious problem, though, is that the runtime limits the number of showings that theaters can have in a day. Most big-budget blockbusters clock in around two hours, and that extra 45 minutes means less opportunity for profit, and could also spell trouble for the film further down the line as theaters may be tempted to drop the movie early, lessening its chance to build momentum over the next few weeks.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2017)

Something I missed....Wood and clean water are a rarity, yet Wallace's inner sanctum is made entirely out of it.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 15, 2017)

Yasha said:


> @Suigetsu
> 
> This article explains why the film is not meeting expectation in the box office, and none of those reasons involves it *being a bad film* as you seem to suggest. In fact, quite the opposite.
> 
> ...



Dont put words in my mouth. I never said it was a bad film, but that it felt pointless and without actual porpuse. Those are very different things.
Also that theory it's shenanigans, how come long ass movies such as The Lord of the Rings, fuck even Jimbo's Avatar where so long in clock time and yet they got so much moneyz? Then again that's an issue with this movie, it's quite long and has a lot time where nothing is happening or it's simply pointless for the actual story.

Then again remember that one of the screenwritters was the guy that wrote Green Lantern and helped with Alien covenant, and those arent exactly good stories to begin with.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 15, 2017)

Knew you're going to bring up LotR. That's when the popularity of the source material and other factors in the article came into play.


----------



## zoro (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm really conflicted. I'll have to see it again, it's a great sequel but I feel like a rewatch is almost necessary to get al the subtilities. Aso the ending is presented as bittersweet with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



K dying and Deckard meeting his daughter but I can't see any reason why Wallace won't keep looking for them. It's not like letting the aircraft sink is a great cover, those guys have drones and a stupid ammount of cash/disposable workforce


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2017)

Gyro said:


> I'm really conflicted. I'll have to see it again, it's a great sequel but I feel like a rewatch is almost necessary to get al the subtilities. Aso the ending is presented as bittersweet with
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well, K does say that Deckard drowned in the water when Deckard told him that K should have let him die.  Presumably K has already arranged it so that Deckard will show up dead or at least Deckard himself will work on that.  In any case I foresee the two being able to stay ahead of Wallace and his goons until the rebellion begins.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 16, 2017)

A good read:


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> it felt pointless and without actual porpuse.





First movie was about replicants fighting a bladerunner as they were trying to find their place in the world, their humanity and gain freedom. Here we have a replicant fighting other replicants finding there was more to replicants than he was lead to believe as he searched for one such replicant who was born rather than made (initially thinking he was the child) and discovering there was more humanity in him and other replicants than he thought possible. Not sure what you were hoping for.

The main issue with this movie is something Cosmonaut Variety pointed out in his recent video: the movie is very unforgiving to people who are only now finding out about Bladerunner. To really get this film, you need to have watched the first one because otherwise, you're gonna wonder what's happening, who the characters are and what they're doing. For instance, the movie doesn't explain what bladerunners even are, and you don't really know what replicants are either just by watching 2049 (at least until around halfway through the movie). That's what causes the movie to suffer more than anything.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2017)

these sequels / remakes are always 2nd best to the originals


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> these sequels / remakes are always 2nd best to the originals



The first Bladerunner didn't do so well when it first came out either actually. Plus, I'd argue this one is even better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> i haven't seen the original yet.



Don't go saying that 2049 doesn't compare to the original when you haven't even seen the first one


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2017)

Roman said:


> Don't go saying that 2049 doesn't compare to the original when you haven't even seen the first one



im talking about recent movies/remakes in general not just blade runner alone.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 16, 2017)

Yasha said:


> Knew you're going to bring up LotR. That's when the popularity of the source material and other factors in the article came into play.


Excuses.

All I am going to say is this, what did you expect from the guy that wrote green lantern? This flick could had been a lot better, in terms of time, story and even pacing. There where a lot of pointless things within it, like K's journey. How ironic.



Roman said:


> The main issue with this movie is something Cosmonaut Variety pointed out in his recent video: the movie is very unforgiving to people who are only now finding out about Bladerunner. To really get this film, you need to have watched the first one because otherwise, you're gonna wonder what's happening, who the characters are and what they're doing. For instance, the movie doesn't explain what bladerunners even are, and you don't really know what replicants are either just by watching 2049 (at least until around halfway through the movie). That's what causes the movie to suffer more than anything.



I dont know man, I watched 2 different cuts of the original - I even own the movie - and this one feels pointless because that's what the story gets you. This has more to do with the screenplay and the director dragging shit "missing a lot of opportunities" Luv ended up being just a fucking goon rather than something meaningful and stuff. I dunno, it felt like "wathever" filler.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 17, 2017)

Roman said:


> The main issue with this movie is something Cosmonaut Variety pointed out in his recent video: the movie is very unforgiving to people who are only now finding out about Bladerunner. To really get this film, you need to have watched the first one because otherwise, you're gonna wonder what's happening, who the characters are and what they're doing. For instance, the movie doesn't explain what bladerunners even are, and you don't really know what replicants are either just by watching 2049 (at least until around halfway through the movie). That's what causes the movie to suffer more than anything.



It's literally in the opening crawl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 17, 2017)

>K's journey was pointless.

What journey? From the get go, it's made well aware that he's a modern replicant, capable of obeying specific guidelines. His purpose throughout the film, is to hunt down an eradicate replicants that have gone on the run. That's his 'journey.' 

What makes his role so pivotal, is how he's tied to Deckard. 

_"All the best memories are hers."_

He believes for a portion of the film, that he's the child of Deckard and Rachel; which serves as a can opener for his brain, to begin processing the thoughts of individuality, to have a soul, to be truly alive, etc.

Which, you know, since the original material of Blade Runner, the primary story points are about what does it mean to be alive. Do you have to be human? Do you have to possess a soul? Do you have to be conceived through traditional methods?

All the more reason why this film not only expands on these questions compared to Scott's films--but exceeds them, in a lot of ways.

_"What am I to you?"_

That's the question that defines K's existence. He's implanted with the memories of Deckard's child. In that scene, he so badly wants to tell Deckard _"you're my father"_--because of what possesses, and what he's done to help reunite Deckard with his daughter.

And that's what makes 'Blade Runner 2049' all the more interesting. The most significant dynamic between two characters on screen, occurs with K and Joi. One being a replicant, the other being an augmented AI. Yet, both of them exhibit emotions and feelings that don't just replicate human behavior, but behavior of their own. Joi is yet another example, of something that begs question to what it means to be alive. She tells K that she loves him before she's put out of commission. She uses a physical body in Mackenzie Davis' character, so she can feel, touch, and be intimate with K. There's real meaning to her 'emotions', for lack of a better word, toward K.

The entire film is wrapped up in an enigma of questions, that don't feel pretentious or condescending. Because they're right there in front of you, out in the open. They're told through a visual medium; with emphasis on color, compositions, and expressions. It's subtle, yet direct. It's simple, yet poignant.

And that, is why 'Blade Runner 2049' not only exceeds the original in a lot of ways--but also stands as the single most important cinematic achievement of the last 40-years.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 17, 2017)

Saw it tonight and thought it was wonderful and thought provoking. They managed to capture the original feel through visuals and soundtrack. 

The only thing I felt it missed was an impactful quote such as this from the first one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 20, 2017)

I was so impressed by this.

Bravo Denis Villeneuve.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 22, 2017)

A redditor has The Art and Soul of Blade Runner 2049 and copied the full baseline text:



> "A blood black nothingness began to spin.
> 
> Began to spin.
> 
> ...





> I copied this myself from "The art and soul of BLADE RUNNER 2049" which contains gorgeous illustrations, and pictures of sets, and props. Copying this was rather tedious because the book is large, and also has gray text over the white walls of the Baseline Testing room, and a good portion of the text switched to black on black while it was over the back of Officer K's head, and lastly there were a few words that were in between the pages feeding to the spine. Ryan Gosling actually wrote this when trying to understand his character, and used a technique called "dropping in" to analyze writing from Nabokov's Pale Fire. He approached Villeneuve about it and he added it to the film. Anyway hope you enjoy; some lines I think are going to become memes here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 24, 2017)

I didn't react much to the first one and didn't react much to this one. A beautifully shot and assembled movie that's working from a hohum scifi story. The details made the movie for me, but it was also too long and drawn out. A minute of watching K consider a quarter before putting it in a jukebox. Every scene was elaborated. It was effective for the first half and even a little novel to be watching actors get so much room to work through a scene, but got tiresome for the last 90 minutes. And it's one of those movies where any time the protagonist walks in on a new character, the new character won't say hello or make introductions, but instead exposit their shadowy philosophical observations about the nature of mankind. Preferably with their backs to the audience, staring off at a shadowy wall.

But the craft and the details are so good that I only minded the script when I remembered I was going to be there for three hours. The cameras leto's character uses to see, the design of the technology at the protein farm in the beginning, the mesmerizing scene where k's waifu merges with the prostitute, the shots of los angeles and the soundtrack. Ford was also acting, which was a pleasant surprise. I didn't think he tried in the new star wars, but maybe respected this property more and did the work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2017)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 3, 2017)

Enjoyed this in my city's IMAX theatre.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2017)

Visually Impressive, soundtrack heavy with the synth was greatttt. 

Definitely dragged, though, to say the least; but very enjoyable overall!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 6, 2018)

Enjoyed this movie it most deff had a cleaner feal than the original in a sense of visual attraction.
The score was perfect.
It felt less the original and more like a big O/spike cowboy bebop type of vibe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 7, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Enjoyed this movie it most deff had a cleaner feal than the original in a sense of visual attraction.
> The score was perfect.
> It felt less the original and more like a big O/spike cowboy bebop type of vibe.


Oh shit, very true did have a cowboy bebop vibe.

Not that the original wasn't kinda bebop in nature. scifi-film noire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2018)

If you think K's  journey is pointless then you've literally just missed the whole point of the film.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amol (Jan 13, 2018)

I liked the movie. 
It is certainly better than the original. 
I felt so bad when Luv 'killed' Joi. She was the best AI waifu anyone can ask for.  Ana de Armas is one of the prettiest actress out there. I am not talking about just 'hotness'(though she is hot too). She is beautiful in every sense. 
When K realized that he is not the chosen one, man his heartbreak was completely understandable because I myself was feeling that at the moment. Hope was his enemy. 
Overall this was a great film and I would like to see where story goes from this .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

When does the blu ray come out?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2018)

Well it turns out a stunt coordinator who worked on this movie is an alleged child molester...


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 13, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Well it turns out a stunt coordinator who worked on this movie is an alleged child molester...


So is that going to make the movie trash or are you throwing the notion of boycotting it?
And if not that then just why?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> When does the blu ray come out?



16 Jan


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2018)

I’ll buy it.  Excellent movie.  Only gripe is Jared Leto.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> So is that going to make the movie trash or are you throwing the notion of boycotting it?
> And if not that then just why?



Nah, it's just movie news.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 15, 2018)

Not a fan of this movie


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm hoping _Altered Carbon_ is set in a world like this...

always like the Cyberpunk dystopia settings.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 15, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Well it turns out a stunt coordinator who worked on this movie is an alleged child molester...


this is why only only have sex with whores now; no one is safe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 15, 2018)

Eliza Dukshu is the one who said it. Poor girl. She was only 12. Hollywood parents are the worst though. Why would you let your child go to a strangers house???


----------



## Indra (Jan 16, 2018)

Do I have to understand anything about the series before watching this film?


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 16, 2018)

Indra said:


> Do I have to understand anything about the series before watching this film?


It can stand on its own feet as a film without having to watch the first one but if you do its an even better experience.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2018)

I love when Ryan Gosling actually emotes

that spit of indignation as he shouts "GOD DAMMIT!" with the daughter when he realizes he might be the chosen one and then the feeling of despair when he realizes he isn't and lost everything to get to that point was incredible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 16, 2018)

when that bitch killed his virtual waifu; you went too far Villenueve

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2018)

Ana de Armas > that side hoe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2018)

Both good.


----------



## Magic (Jan 23, 2018)

The World said:


> Ana de Armas > that side hoe


Cuban goddess > tall skinny white girl


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jan 23, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Cuban goddess > tall skinny white girl


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2018)

Now the 516th highest grossing movie of all time, right above Charlie's Angels: Full Throttle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2018)

I liked this movies a lot only bad parts were some of letos scenes in the movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 24, 2018)

It really was fantastic.  Leto can't do anything right atm though.  He was the one negative of the film.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Hit The Badass (Aug 5, 2022)

I know i’m super late to the party.

but god damnit, this movie was amazing.

and not amazing like in fun way but rather in a ‘I didn’t know a movie can make me so heartbroken and meaningless’

After finishing Cyberpunk 2077, i thought the ending was too depressing and philosophical but noooo, turns out entire Cyberpunk genre is just like that  

I love and hate this genre at the same time

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2022)

Merge this thread

Reactions: Old 2


----------

